# Squirrel meat



## Fishinfool (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone ever deboned and ground into hamburger meat. No it will be a lot of work but my wife has a thing about eating it off the bone. Just wondering if one has ever done it and how it tasted.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Squirrel tastes fine, actually a little like pork. Squirrel burger? Sounds nuts to me


----------



## Fishinfool (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea my wife say eating it whole makes her feel like she's eating rat but we both like hunting them and instead of giving to her parents try to put an extra meal on the table.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Cut in pieces and fix it just like chicken and dumplings (chicken n pastry around here) Just boil in water and seasonings with a little bacon grease or butter,,until its tender,then add dumplings(pastry)and cook until the dumplings are done.Some mighty fine eating, mighty fine eating indeed.:happy:It will be so good your wife will forget all about rats.

After reading your last post about cooking it whole.Cut it up and fry it and it won't look ratish This reminds me of an old man I used to know.

Him nor his wife could read or write anything.When they froze foods,they would draw a picture of what was inside.I have told folks that inside his freezer looked kinda like a zoo with all the deer,rabbits and squirrels that you would see.


----------



## marlas1too (Sep 11, 2010)

you can always boil it till its really tinder and remove it from the broth let cool then take the meat off the bone and then mix you favorite seasonings and then cook it up anyway you want to
as for the broth save it and boil some rice in it--tastes great


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Pressure cook the squirrel.

Pressure cook the squirrel for about 12 to 15 minutes and the meat will pull off the bone easily. Then dip the meat in Buttermilk or plain milk and then roll it in flour that's been seasoned with your favorite seasoning. Then fry it like chicken.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just do the pressure cooker thing then grint the meat and form patties like hamburger or make it like ali king chicken or turkey in a gravey served over biskets.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We considerd grinding Squirrel but decided it would be too much trouble and decided to use Racoon instead.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

AND, if you got skinny *****, mix some possum fat in it.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> We considerd grinding Squirrel but decided it would be too much trouble and decided to use Racoon instead.
> 
> big rockpile


What size/type of grinder are you using for the *****?

Have helped a friend grind up squirrels before, then made meat sticks with it. Was good but a lot of work.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

CoonXpress said:


> What size/type of grinder are you using for the *****?
> 
> Have helped a friend grind up squirrels before, then made meat sticks with it. Was good but a lot of work.


I'm using the same Electric Grinder I use for Deer.Come to think of it we ground bunch Rabbit up one time.

Lots of People like BBQ **** but I get tierd of it fast.I might Season the same as Suasage.

big rockpile


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Planning on getting my limit of ***** next winter, and going to figure a bunch of ways to cook them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Whats wrong with this winter?


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

zong said:


> Whats wrong with this winter?


Nearest place I'd be able to set for water trapping is 90 miles to the NW.
Nearest for dry land trapping is about 120 miles to the East.

Plus have to get the traps ready.
They all need to be dipped and new chains and swivels added.
Lure, drags, cables and stakes is still needed.
Heck, all the trapping gear I have left is just the traps now.
About a dozen #1Â½LS and 4 #3 jumps.

Next winter, I'll have 200yds to go for dry land and about 500yds for water trapping. Plus I'll be able to have everything ready and supplies gathered by opening next year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

You're here now. You might not be here then. Be here now.


----------

